# State Sponsorship for Victoria



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi

I received the following mail to me from the Victorian Government. I couldn't figure out what does this exactly mean.

1) Did they really Sponsored me ?
2) Should I apply for ACS using this category ?

your suggestions are highly in order to clarify this.

*****START MAIL

SUBJECT : Skilled Sponsored <Candidate Full Name> SS-2010-****

Dear <Candidate Full Name>,

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-2010-****. The nominated occupation is 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec.

To be eligible for sponsorship by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government Sponsorship Eligibility List. The eligibility list identifies skills in demand in Victoria, and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The eligibility list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee sponsorship.

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government sponsorship should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). See the DIAC website Department of Immigration & Citizenship for more information.

Please contact us if you require further information about the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.


Please quote Reference Number : SS-2010-**** in all of your communication to us.

*********END MAIL

please reply to me for the above questions

tnx a lot


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, 
U have a long way to go...

1) They have acknowledged ur enquiry. 

2) How can u apply to for SS without ACS +ve assessment?????

U will have to decide an occupation which closely matches with Victoria's SMP list and then apply for ACS.
Ur ACS result will take 10 to 12 weeks. Then u have to apply for Victoria, which will again take 12 weeks as mentioned in the trailing mail.
I fear by the time u get ACS assessment the Occupation still remains available on the Victoria's list ( my colleague wanted to apply as ICT Business Analyst, but within 2 days of the SMP release the vacancy was filled). 




dilruk336 said:


> Hi
> 
> I received the following mail to me from the Victorian Government. I couldn't figure out what does this exactly mean.
> 
> ...


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi 

tnx for your reply.

But they mentioned " The nominated occupation is 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec."


What does this mean ? Did they categorized me under this category by evaluating me qualifications?

Shall i Start my ACS process by requesting the above mentioned code

your responses are highly

tnx a lot


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

dilruk336 said:


> hi
> 
> tnx for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The occupation they mentioned here is which you have opted at the time of application submission.
Even, I got the same mail which you have mentioned in the post. I have submitted my application with ACS letter. My cousine also got the same mail.

I guess, seniors can answer this question - whoever got the victoria state sponsorship.

If someone answer, it would be really helpful for us to proceed further.

Thanks in Advance,
mgn.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

I have received the same email. This doesn't indicate any sponsorship grant. I think it is just an aknowledgement and confirmation regarding the profession code. Any decision would be communicated later, their email says:

"The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made."


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all ,

I would like to know the code provided by VIC with having the both Network Security and Linux System Admin Experience.

Because I had both above experience but their acknowledgment letter they nominated me as Software and Applications Programmers Nec(261399) category.They still take 12 weeks for further processing.

Is there any one else got this particular code with having the above mentioned experience ? or else assign a different code ?

whats the difference between ICT Security Specialist-262112 and Software & Applications Programmers NEC specialising in Network Security/ Firewall/ Internet Security-261399 ?

your suggestions are highly.


----------

